# Womens Football



## clusk (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anyone know of a womens football teams near lagos. We to arrange a friendly next year for a english side


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



clusk said:


> Does anyone know of a womens football teams near lagos. We to arrange a friendly next year for a english side


Come on guys football is not just for prima donnas who get overpaid it's also for normal people as well. I use the example of Everton because i live in Gwladys street across from the ground. 

If you know of any ladies teams why not help and reply on here

Peter

Everton Ladies Football Club are a women's team in England, playing in the Women's Premiership. They were runners up to Arsenal in the 2008/09 season. They have won the title once in 1998 and the FA Cup on two occasions in 1989 and 2010. On February 28, 2008 Everton beat Arsenal 1–0 to lift the 2008 Premier League Cup.

The ladies play at The Arriva Stadium in Crosby, Merseyside which is the home of local men's amateur side Marine F.C. and are managed by Mo Marley.

Everton Ladies FC - EFC Womens Football Club

Women's football - FA Cup Final - Everton 3 Arsenal 2 - extra-time heartbreak Gunner Girls are pipped at post in a pulsating cup final | Camden New Journal


----------

